# Need help identifying LGB engine shell



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone help identifying this LGB loco shell? It looks similar to Stainz to me, but I can’t find any pictures, literature or diagrams of a like locomotive.

I’d like to put this best back into service, but what you see in the picture is all that I have to work with. I have various 0-4-0 LGB drives to work with but would like to find the correct chassis if possible. 
Reagrds,
Michael


l


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OTTO 

From the Toytrain line, sorry I dont know the number, should work on chassis from either the steam engines from the Toytrain lineup, namely the Porter, Atlas, Columbus, Cowtrain,etc


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

yes, it's an OTTO. 
LGB number is: 92179


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Champex-Linden should have the diagram, or Gartenbahn Datenbank.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

92079 is the PDF file number for this engine. 

http://lgb.vanelten.nl/Database/explosietekeningen/92079-1.pdf 

These engines had the motor block as part of the whole chassis.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info gents... Now I need to find the chassis, might be easier to locate a complete unit. 

Michael


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

on german ebay used OTTO locos sell for more or less 40 euro.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whomever did a good job making it less garish. There are quite a few Otto projects over on Buntbahn, and a supplier for detail parts including valve gear (Heyn). 

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/lokomotiven/index.html


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The added bits probably cost twice what the original loco did.... looks like something I might do


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

That is a basic shell used on models 2010D,2015D,2017D and2020. It would have sold in 1990 for around $200.00 depending on the model. It has been modified quite a bit.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mr Ron, the 2010 etc. shell is quite different from this; larger, different domes, more details. As others have pointed out, it's from LGB's "Lehmann" toy train line. I can't get the image to transfer, but Google "lehmann otto" on an image search, and you'll find it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

As noted by others this engine is most definitely different than the LGB 20** series stuff. A side by side comparison reveals the obvious! I have a 20** series something chassis here and its not even close, reworking same to fit under the OTTO would be a dubious task. 

I’m looking for a clunker to rehabilitate this derelict. The chassis is the key item needed to move forward. If all else fails I’ll just scratch build one and use parts from my bone yard to resurrect the beast. 

Michael


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Mik, the bits to do the full conversion are not cheap. But look at the end results! Me? I will just get the builder plates and valve gear. 

True, it is a Lehmann product, not LGB. 

Good luck finding one. It took me a while to get one and I paid a bit too much for it (don't get near the computer while on heavy narcotics post surgery because you are bored). 

Also be careful, the mechanisims are not as stout as the LGB standard motorblocks.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

otto 

i have one 

im sure 

its not a 2010 or anything like the stainz 

nice paint too


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i might add that altho lehmann - 

these are very nice-mine is german made-has plain electronics 
-e 24 volt light and smoke-uses a chassis mechanism like a porter if that helps 

probably easier and cheaper to buy an atlas or otto whole than parts


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The toy train engines used a smaller wheel, and the motor inside had 2 flat sides as the wheels were smaller. 

You could obtain the complete chassis for the regular Stainz loco from Train-Li and adapt it to the cab and boiler you have, but I am not sure about the size differences for a good fit. 

However, if successful, then in the long run you will have a drive train that has parts readily available using the Stainz drive train.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

here you got the two in question. compare yourself.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Stainz chassis, big difference, lots of work to make it mate... The OTTO chassis is recessed into the cab shell and the motor block is part of the chassis, i.e., molded into same as is half the steam chest. 

I’m going to lurk on eBay until I find a damaged and or inexpensive OTTO. 

Thanks again for the help gentlemen. 
Michael


----------

